# Another "denied access" article



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I came across this one tonight ... it's an opinion piece rather than a news story, but I don't know whether or not this has been covered elsewhere.

The Daily Advance



> Recently, disabled Navy veteran David D’Ambra claimed he was denied access to the Public Defender’s Office at the Pasquotank Courthouse in Elizabeth City because of the Pit bull dog he uses to help get him around.


Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that court houses are covered under a different section of the law than general public places and that access actually *can* be limited. Correct?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

any federal building such as court houses can deny access with reasonable cause. Least thats my understanding. After reading the article it seems he was trying to push the issue of being allowed into private offices which is not allowed. He wasnt barred from the building, just barred from entering offices containing confidential files. I do wonder if his dog really is a service dog and is wearing a vest that says as much. curious.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

The fact that he was "recently disabled" does make me wonder if he has had time to properly train the dog (and himself). I tend to lean on the negative side lately and I am glad that the dogs are usually on the up-and-up but lately there are more and more people passing off their pets as SDs.


----------

